# Job opportunities for electronic engineers in Dubai



## jiwani (Apr 26, 2013)

How is the job market for electronic engineers in Dubai? 

My husband has planned to move to Dubai and I will be joining him in February. I plan to take one week off from my office in Pakistan and then resign as soon as I get a job in Dubai.Will I be able to get a job in such a short time as one month? How should I apply? 

There are so many websites and recruiting agencies that it's mind boggling


----------



## cibean (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Jiwani,
I am not sure if there any many jobs for electronic engineers here. Electrical would still make more sense as there are several construction groups here and service providers to large projects. Plus Dubai is mostly a trading hub and I am not sure if they actually manufacture/ assemble any electronics here. Having said that, you can try in multinational groups like Sony, Samsung, Toshiba, Philips, Panasonic etc.
Do not signup for any site that charges you money for taking your CVs, looking up for jobs for you. In UAE, it's the employer that pays these companies for finding them a prospective employee and not the other way round.
There are a lot of good companies out there on the web. Just make sure they are based in UAE and preferably have several jobs already appearing on their site, with perhaps a search option.

Best of Luck Finding a Job here!!


----------



## jiwani (Apr 26, 2013)

What about recruitment agencies? Any good ones that I should get in touch with?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

jiwani said:


> What about recruitment agencies? Any good ones that I should get in touch with?


Read this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## cibean (Nov 15, 2013)

jiwani said:


> What about recruitment agencies? Any good ones that I should get in touch with?


Quite a few actually.. PM me your email address and I will send you some within the next 2 days.


----------



## jiwani (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Cibean,
I have PMed you my email id.Kindly send me that list
Regards
Jiwani


----------



## Jean-Paul Belmondo (Dec 1, 2013)

Well you anyway need to check up bayt and dubizzle they pretty much show the demand


----------

